# Loads of material for you to analyse about me, probable IxTx



## cheshireperson (Dec 18, 2014)

_1) What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?_

I am undecided between three types: INTP, INTJ and ISTJ. I may not be an INTP because I don't identify much with Ne, I'm not that creative and don't have the brainstorming abilities Ne users are said to have. That being said, I do get excited when I learn of new things that connect to things I've already learnt. I'm not sure if it's Ni or Ne or Si, but when I learn of something which supports or is connected to something learnt before or that I know, I get this elated feeling and feel so happy. For example, learning about the different ways humans have evolved and why certain body processes occur because of certain evolutionary pressures is very very interesting. Learning the reasons behind the things that occur is very satisfying for me. 

I may not be an INTJ because I don't possess the superiority complex and high confidence that most INTJs seem to have (or is this just a stereotype?). I identify with Ni somewhat because at times I go very deep into a topic and really get to the heart of it, and answers come to me in a flash. Identifying and learning about symbolism in texts and movies etc is something that I love as well.

I may not be an ISTJ because I am not so organized and responsible as ISTJs are said to be. I treat responsibility as a major burden. I also end up doing things unconventionally or not as would be expected of me. My memory is somewhat pathetic, I can never be sure of what I remember. For example, if I tell someone about something. I remembered, and they ask me if I'm sure, I start to doubt my memory and I'm not sure. My memory isn't reliable. However, I identify a bit with Si because of those nostalgic moments I have, which I think are very beautiful. For example, I listen to many songs just because of the memories they bring back to me. 

_2) What do you yearn for in life? Why? 
_
I yearn for independance. I don't want to rely on anybody, because when you do, you end up owing them something. I want to be able to provide for myself, and not need the help of others (want is a different thing ) for the major aspects of my life. That would be an ideal situation. As a minor, complete independance is obviously not possible now, but when I grow older I want to be completely independant, both financially and emotionally. I don't want to have the need for others to provide for my money, and I don't want to be in a position where my happiness and satisfaction stems from other people solely. 

_3) Think about a time where you felt like you were at your finest. Tell us what made you feel that way.
_
I really can't think of anything when I felt the finest, but there are small things that happen that make me feel really good, such as when I do a literature essay and I go so deep in analysis, and I come up with things I've come up with before, and make all these fantastic connections ah it feels amazing. 

Or when I make a cake look amazing, and the final product looks great and tastes great, everyone likes it etc, I feel great. 

I think I'm approaching this question from a wrong perspective though. Maybe my definition of " finest" isn't what you probably wanted from this question. 



_4) What makes you feel inferior?_

When I do something wrong and am caught, I feel inferior. If I am not caught I'm fine with it, but if someone saw me doing it, I'll feel very bad, probably that the person now has a bad opinion of me? 



_5) What tends to weigh on your decisions? (Do you think about people, pro-cons, how you feel about it, etc.)_

I use the advantages and disadvantages to make my decisions. I put very little weightage on how I feel about it, and put more weightage on how others would think of me depending on what decision I take. But the main deciding factor would be its pros and cons. 

_6) When working on a project what is normally your emphasis? Do you like to have control of the outcome?_

I try to make a rough outline, and then start the project, but the project rarely ever follows the outline. I still make the plan first and then do my work, even though I barely follow the plan. I like to have control over the outcome. In group projects, if I deem the other members to be incompetent leaders, I usually lead, which dislike doing, but I know if the only way the work will be completed and of decent quality, I either lead, or do most of the work. 



_7) Describe us a time where you had a lot of fun. How is your memory of it? _

I don't remember any times when I surely had a lot of fun, just a few things I remember I really had fun doing before. What I mean is that I'm pretty sure I have had more fun experiences, I just remember anything except what happened recently. 

We had a dance performance, and I was dancing with someone I really liked, so it was lots of fun dancing and spending time with him. I also enjoyed it because I was the best dancer, so it was a pleasant experience (background information, I'm usually a terrible dancer, maybe because I liked the dance and the person I danced much better hm) 

I also had a lot of fun on a school trip I went on, spent loads of time with my friends, and with people I liked a lot, doing fun activities, so it was great. 



_8) When you want to learn something new, what feels more natural for you? (Are you more prone to be hands on, to theorize, to memorize, etc)_

To learn, first. I understand the reasoning and principles behind it, then I sort of theorize (like I frame it in a way that makes sense to me, using those basic principles I understood). 

Off topic, but if I have to study, say for an exam, then I would understand the principles as above, and then try to memorize it (which is relatively easy because I have understood the principles behind it.) To memorize, I've noted that I have to say it out loud or else it's harder to remember. I also prefer walking around while studying.

If I am short of time and have to study lots of material (happens often I procastinate so much ) , I just read through, mentally noting down the theory behind the material and maybe some important terms that would be necessary- I end up doing very well when I study like this, oddly enough. (Seemed like a percieving tendancy). 

_9) How organized do you to think of yourself as?_

I'm pretty unorganized, but I like trying to get things organized (but usually fail because it's so boring). I like the idea of having things organized, and make all sorts of plans and lists of how I'm going to do it, so I start of really enthusiastically, but then get bored and realize it's taking too long, so I just stuff everything back, and so it's all unorganized. It's a vicious cycle. 


_10) How do you judge new ideas? You try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense or do you look for information that supports it?_

I first try to see if it makes sense according to what I know about the subject, and then maybe, if I have doubts about it I will look for information about it. Actually I would look for supporting information about it anyways, even if I think it's correct, just to be sure. 

_11) You find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group or by making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself?_

Be myself and make sure the people I care about are doing fine. 


_12) Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?_

I usually think before speaking, and end up holding my tongue way more than I should be because of this, because I analyses whether what I was going to say is apporopriate, will be understood etc, and by that time the moments gone. 
However, when I'm comfortable I speak before thinking, and then end up regretting the things that I said later. I tend to say really weird and somewhat rude (all in jest) things. 

Certainly prefer one on one conversation. 

_13) Do you jump into action right away or do you like to know where are you jumping before leaping? Does action speaks more than words?_

I always like to know where I'm going to be jumping. I do tons of research about this and more often than not I don't take the leap because I'm too busy deciding if I should or not. I have wasted so many opportunities because of this.

Just like how words can be superficial and meaningless, so can actions. Unless you know the entire picture you can never judge the worth of either actions or words. 

_14) It's Saturday. You're at home, and your favorite show is about to start. Your friends call you for a night out. What will you do?_

I see if what my friends are calling me out for is something I want to do more than watch that show, and try to gauge the repercussions of not going on our relationship, and see if I would be missing something big. 
If not I just stay at home, I would probably prefer this, unless I'm in the mood to go out (not often). 

_15) How do you act when you're stressed out?
_
I just keep quiet. I'm not very vocal about it. I analyse the situation, and almost always come up with a way to "get out" of the situations and come up with lags minute resorts and back up plans. I take the worse case scenario and work with it, analysing the best course of action in case of the worse case scenario.

Once I find out that the thing I was stressed about was pointless, and I shouldn't have been stressed about it, I'm very loud, vocalizing how pointless my stress was. I'm usually really happy in this situation then, and tend to show it. 

_16) What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?_

I dislike it when people suck up to people. Especially when like some of my classmates suck up to teachers I find it so disgusting. 

I dislike it when people display elitism, for example music elitism. There are these people that think that they listen to " real", "better" music. It's obviously better for you, maybe not for others, and just because a person listens to mainstream music doesn't mean they have poor taste in music, it's subjective. Maybe what irks me the most about this is the fact that they praised and appreciated for listening to unique, real music. Just something about this whole scenario is so off-putting. 

I also dislike it when people overly compliment others for eg. If someone says you look nice, I dislike it when the person replies with something like "No I'm not, have you seen yourself" even when the compliment giver obviously doesn't look good! 

That's a few things I can remember now. 


_17) Is there anything you really like talking about with other people?_

If it's a random person or even someone I know well, I like dissecting theories, and coming up with explanations for the things around us, and discussing philosophy etc. 

I even like talking to a person I like to find out how their brain works, their opinions on things etc (usually for people I fancy) 

_18) What kind of things do pay the least attention to in your life_

Looks (because I have given up, I know I look like crap), what I like/dislike (I put so little thought into this), I don't know. Honestly, the things I pay the least attention to will be hard to say because I don't pay attention to it, so it doesn't have significance in my life. 

The problems going on in other people's lives is something I just don't care about, unless it affects me in some way (this sounds so cruel and horrible, but it's true) 

_19) How do your friends perceive you? What is wrong about their perception? ? What would your friends never say about your personality ?_

Most people perceive me as served and quiet and intelligent I guess, and maybe helpful (this is wrong, I gain no happiness from helping others, unless it will affect my life in any way) 

_20) You got a whole day to do whatever you like. What kind of activities do you feel like doing?
_
I would usually plan out my day to be super fun and amazing and doing everything I like, I would probably procrastinate on that and just go on the internet, read, watch movies online, read manga or watch anime (which would be the kind of activities I would feel like doing) 


_Things I'd like to add to help with your analysis:_
I used to pretend to be really bubbly and outgoing and cute and nice and helpful and stuff in middle school to fit in, which totally wasn't me, but I made so many friends and my act was genuine enough for others. Then I got fed up of pretending and stopped trying, and now have few friends, but I'm loving it. However a side effect of spending time with few people is that I forgot how to talk to people in a normal way. It sucks when I need these social skills. 

I'm really really sarcastic, and I often insult my friends (in jest) that sometimes I feel I've taken it too far, but these statements just flow out of my mouth. I'm a really weird, awkward person and the things I say are sometimes very, very weird I cringe hard when I reflect on this later. And tell myself that I will think before saying anything. But it never works. 

I really like this person, and the odd thing is that what I'm doing is analysing every single move of mine and his, and finding faults in him, and mercilessly teasing him and expecting a witty banter back. 
One thing about my past romances is that whenever I've liked someone, the moment they start getting close to me and I think they might have an inkling of like for me, I instantly stop liking them, and criticise them a lot. It's horrible. 

I used to make it a point to pray every single day, in case something bad were to happen to me, and one day just stopped and became a staunch aethist. Now I try to question my parents reasoning behind religion etcetera. 

Something really bad about my personality is that I get jealous/envious really easily. Whenever any of my close friends or siblings have some success that I would have wanted, I don't feel happy for them and just feel so so jealous. It's really bad and I'm trying to work on it (by hanging out with unsuccessful people. Just kidding) 

THIS IS SO LONG. But it should be meaty material for you to work with, please tell me what you think my type is, and feel free to ask me any questions if it will help your analysis of my type. Danke.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

IxTJ.


----------



## cheshireperson (Dec 18, 2014)

What made you think Te? I always thought I was Ti rather than Te. Thank you!


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

@cheshireperson
I meant to add, I think you're an ISTJ. I'm not sure, yet, because you do have some N traits.

Well, your overall atmosphere appears very ITJ, not ITP. You're clear, direct, to the point, and you don't go off in tangents like an Ne or Se user would. Additionally, you appear like a judger- planned, organized, etc. Also, ITP's are very creative, it's very atypical (especially for INTPs) to not be creative. You also do not seem like you have inferior Fe, but maybe that's just me. You seem more Te/Fi than dom. Ti and inferior Fe.

If you want, here are the quotes that I found that seem Te/Fi:

_"I use the advantages and disadvantages to make my decisions. I put very little weightage on how I feel about it, and put more weightage on how others would think of me depending on what decision I take. But the main deciding factor would be its pros and cons."_

_"When I do something *wrong* and am caught, I feel inferior. _ ---< Obvious Te and a need for competency. However, you don't mind if you're actually doing it wrong, as long as no one sees it, right? Yes, that's very Te.

_ "first. I understand the reasoning and principles behind it, then I sort of theorize" _ Te. Facts then theory. Ti is backwards, theory than facts.

_"The problems going on in other people's lives is something I just don't care about, *unless it affects me in some way* (this sounds so cruel and horrible, but it's true") 
_ I think this is tertiary Fi. Inferior Fe works differently than tertiary Fi.

_"I gain no happiness from helping others, unless it will affect my life in any way"_ This is tertiary Fi. ITJs tend to not care about how they come off to others, and they don't tend to care if they don't get along with others (where the "INTJs are super arrogant" stereotype came from), whereas ITP's _want_ to get along and interact smoothly with others, they just don't know how to do it.


This is just my two cents, maybe you are an ITP. But, I don't see INTP- doesn't fit you.


----------



## cheshireperson (Dec 18, 2014)

Yeah I see that the tertiary Fi does come off strongly, but the thing is I do care and do want to get along, but only for the sake of getting along, not because I actually care about doing it for the person, because I want to help them. When I say that I only do it if it affects me, the effect includes how people may perceive me if I do that particular thing. 
I actually really want to interact smoothly with others as well, I'm just really bad at it so I kind of avoid meeting other people because of that. 

Why I don't think I'm a judger is because I'm very unorganized, even though I want to be organized. I read somewhere that IPs have a dominant judging function, which is why they try to plan things out and try to be organized, but cannot do so because of their auxiliary perceiving function. That really rang true for me. 

The understanding the principles point is a Ti factor if I'm not wrong. Te would be seeing if the information is factually correct and look for supporting external data. 

I can see that ISTJ is plausible that way, but I still feel I'm an ITP, maybe ISTP then? Though I don't identify with Se at all.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

cheshireperson said:


> Yeah I see that the tertiary Fi does come off strongly, but the thing is I do care and do want to get along, but only for the sake of getting along, not because I actually care about doing it for the person, because I want to help them. When I say that I only do it if it affects me, the effect includes how people may perceive me if I do that particular thing.
> I actually really want to interact smoothly with others as well, I'm just really bad at it so I kind of avoid meeting other people because of that.
> 
> Why I don't think I'm a judger is because I'm very unorganized, even though I want to be organized. I read somewhere that IPs have a dominant judging function, which is why they try to plan things out and try to be organized, but cannot do so because of their auxiliary perceiving function. That really rang true for me.
> ...


Hmm, 

Have you by chance taken a cognitive functions test? They're not 100% accurate, yes, but it may give me a better idea of what functions you use.


----------



## cheshireperson (Dec 18, 2014)

I can easily discern which function each question is trying to test, so even though I've tried to be completely honest, there might be some bias:
Te: 38.5
Ne: 38.4
Ti: 37.3
Ni: 34.3
Si: 31.5
Se: 21.0
Fi: 20.1
Fe: 18.3

Possible types: INTP, then ENTP, then INTJ


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

cheshireperson said:


> I can easily discern which function each question is trying to test, so even though I've tried to be completely honest, there might be some bias:
> Te: 38.5
> Ne: 38.4
> Ti: 37.3
> ...


:dry: They're all too close to make anything of it...

I have an idea...

Try this questionnaire for me:
http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my...ive-scenario-questionnaire-2-0-self-type.html


----------



## cheshireperson (Dec 18, 2014)

Scenario 1: I would probably feel bad, because before finding out about the cancer I probably would have thought badly of the SO. I would also recognize the fact that they ended the relationship probably so that I wouldn't feel very bad about the cancer. I'd feel sad because that person is going to die, and I'd try to work out how long they have to live and what I can do to make the person's last few days as comfortable as possible? 

Scenario 2: I would help the roommate not by giving answers or explaining the answers, but by explaining the principles and concepts that are being tested by the questions, so that she is able to answer similar questions later on as well, and so that she actually learns something. Thus by teaching the concepts she would become competent enough to answer the assignment questions, and also similar questions later on. Things that influence this decision making process is the realization that she probably doesn't even understand the concept being tested, and so she needs help for understanding that. 

Scenario 3: Project 2 sounds more appealing, because I get to work alone, and don't have to work with other people, and because all the effort and success (if it is successful) would be mine. Gaining a fundamental understanding of the process sounds highly appealing to me as well. I also like it that the project may not have much of an impact because if a go wrong the negative impact is less, and also I don't think it really matters how impactful the project is. The going in depth into the processes involved sounds attractive as well.

Scenario 4: I would consider each of the ideas, and use that as a base to develop my own ideas. I would also contribute my ideas, and probably after a while I would start to write down the ideas that make sense and which have potential to be useful. I would do this because it is highly likely that I will have a few ideas of mine, and because I can extrapolate on others' ideas as well, and sort of take them further, if they make sense. 

Scenario 5: Baking something (because I like it and I like to eat, provided I am not too tired) or just going on the internet, doing things
Like reading or watching videos. I'd probably watch videos.

Scenario 6: Scientist, Psychologist, Engineer. For science and psychology, the prospect of gaining a deeper understanding in these fields, and hopefully doing some research work really appeals to me, and these two choices were easy. 
Engineering was harder since this was the best option out of the remaining ones, and I was reluctant to choose it because I feel I might not be good at it but it sounds really interesting and rewarding as well.
The deciding factor would be money and interest level, but since money isn't counted, the amount of interest I have in the field and again, gaining a deeper understanding in these subjects is what is taken into account.

Scenario 7: I think about the layers of the rocks, and how geologists can use this to find the age of rocks and I wonder what kind of erosion processes would have resulted in such irregularly shaped rocks, and how the first seeds came into this place for these trees to grow. This place seems futuristic for some reason. I wonder if there are any species living underwater, and what type of organisms thrive here. If there are any left. A spot like this is likely to be a popular tourist destination, I can imagine hoards of kayaking tourists here ( I went kayaking in a similar shaped place). The tourists would probably stop for a rest on that platform of black rock and take loads of pictures. Maybe this place is before it got famous/ tourists started coming, because it's odd how empty it is. Or maybe everyone and all the kayaks are behind the person taking the picture, which shows how unexpected the scene could be if we were shown the entire area. Rock climbing on that "shelf" part would be cool, but holes and hooks and chalk would ruin the beauty of this place. Plus I wonder if the rock is even strong enough to support rock climbing. It should be though. Oh but there's no place for belaying (I don't know the technicalities of rock climbing, I'm just guessing)


----------



## cheshireperson (Dec 18, 2014)

Oh and thank you, you're really helpful.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

cheshireperson said:


> Oh and thank you, you're really helpful.


No problem! Let me look at this and get back to you ^^


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

>>>>>>>>>>'m pretty unorganized, but I like trying to get things organized (but usually fail because it's so boring). I like the idea of having things organized, and make all sorts of plans and lists of how I'm going to do it, so I start of really enthusiastically, but then get bored and realize it's taking too long, so I just stuff everything back, and so it's all unorganized.

INTJ is my bet.

ISTj would not care about any of this, and certainly would not ramble on about it. They'd listen to an expert, and be done.

INTP rambles even more, and doesn't even pretend to want to be organized.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

cheshireperson said:


> Scenario 1: I would probably feel bad, because before finding out about the cancer I probably would have thought badly of the SO. I would also recognize the fact that they ended the relationship probably so that I wouldn't feel very bad about the cancer. I'd feel sad because that person is going to die, and I'd try to work out how long they have to live and what I can do to make the person's last few days as comfortable as possible?
> 
> Scenario 2: I would help the roommate not by giving answers or explaining the answers, but by explaining the principles and concepts that are being tested by the questions, so that she is able to answer similar questions later on as well, and so that she actually learns something. Thus by teaching the concepts she would become competent enough to answer the assignment questions, and also similar questions later on. Things that influence this decision making process is the realization that she probably doesn't even understand the concept being tested, and so she needs help for understanding that.
> 
> ...


I am thinking INTJ. You appear to use the Ni/Se axis and the Te/Fi axis. An intelligent one as well.


----------



## cheshireperson (Dec 18, 2014)

Thank you for that analysis, but then comes my initial problem why I don't really identify with INTJ, because I have pretty low confident and I'm not suave and confident and self assured like INTJs are portrayed to be (Please tell me if this is just a stereotype).


----------



## cheshireperson (Dec 18, 2014)

And that initial pretending to be someone else for the sake of fitting in doesn't seem very INTJ either. I presume an INTJ would not really care about fitting in (Even I don't now, but initially I would).


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

cheshireperson said:


> Thank you for that analysis, but then comes my initial problem why I don't really identify with INTJ, because I have pretty low confident and I'm not suave and confident and self assured like INTJs are portrayed to be (Please tell me if this is just a stereotype).


Oh please, the descriptions _never _fit. The ENFP description basically says that I'm a happy-go-lucky idiot that has no motivation or goals in life. Which is as far off from myself as you can possibly get.

The descriptions are rarely- if ever- accurate. I know an INTJ, and he is not arrogant in the slightest. That's a stereotype, any MBTI type can be arrogant or extremely humble. Don't listen to the descriptions...ever.


----------



## cheshireperson (Dec 18, 2014)

I didn't mean arrogance, I meant a generally high level of self confidence, portrayed by other members of forums like these who consider themselves INTJs, not the descriptions. 

I'm also horribly indecisive, and dislike making decisions because I know that whatever choice I make, I will always regret taking the alternative, because the possibilities with the alternative choice will always haunt me. This is actually a pretty big problem for me. 

Could that be consistent with INTJ function and traits?


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

INTJ for sure. It's very clear that you're an Fi user at the very least, but dominant Ni seems the most well-developed.


----------



## cheshireperson (Dec 18, 2014)

Could you please point out why Ni seems well developed? I can see Ni as well in what I've written, but I don't see it very well developed. Maybe it's because my understanding of Ni is shaky.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

Fern said:


> INTJ for sure. It's very clear that you're an Fi user at the very least, but dominant Ni seems the most well-developed.


I agree


----------

